# Can I use Roman PRO-880 for type 1 Commercial wall covering application?



## Black River Works (Feb 17, 2021)

Okay so I’m fairly new to wallpaper. The Business I’m doing the job for has an account through Sherwiny Wiliams and ordered the wallpaper through them. When I went to pick up the rolls I asked them what products to use with it. They told me to use Draw Tite for the primer and Roman PRO-880 for the paste. I’ve already finished three of the potentially 16+ bathrooms using these products. Long story short I started worrying that I should be using a stronger paste? I just picked up the Roman pro-838 Which I feel way more comfortable with. So basically I’m wondering how much I should worry about the rooms I’ve already finished with the PRO-880, and if it’s going to hold? Thanks much for any help


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

We use Pro-880 for almost everything. (Type 1,2 &3). If you haven't had issues yet, you are going to be fine. We will use the 838 if there are a LOT of Corners or if we are worried about the substrate, but we have never had a problem with 880. 

Chase your Bubbles out and clean immediately with water. If it dries, its hard to get rid of shadowing even if you use Coke. If we have outside corners we are worried about then we sill usually just size them with 880 ahead of time.

Don't worry about it, you will be fine!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I have always used the 880 also. If the material has a non-woven type backing I prefer 774 Strippable Clay.


----------



## Black River Works (Feb 17, 2021)

kentdalimp said:


> We use Pro-880 for almost everything. (Type 1,2 &3). If you haven't had issues yet, you are going to be fine. We will use the 838 if there are a LOT of Corners or if we are worried about the substrate, but we have never had a problem with 880.
> 
> Chase your Bubbles out and clean immediately with water. If it dries, its hard to get rid of shadowing even if you use Coke. If we have outside corners we are worried about then we sill usually just size them with 880 ahead of time.
> 
> Don't worry about it, you will be fine!


 Hey thanks so much for putting my mind to rest! Rally appreciate the help!

I was also wondering if you apply the past To the wall or do you recommend applying it to the (type 1) paper instead? Or dose either work?

thanks again!
Cheers


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Black River Works said:


> Hey thanks so much for putting my mind to rest! Rally appreciate the help!
> 
> I was also wondering if you apply the past To the wall or do you recommend applying it to the (type 1) paper instead? Or dose either work?
> 
> ...


Done it both ways, But Usually we run it through a Paste Machine and apply it to the Vinyl. Letting it book for a few minutes is going to help with the initial tack and less bubbles. I will usually only apply it to just the wall, if I am doing a repair or small room.


----------



## Black River Works (Feb 17, 2021)

Gwarel said:


> I have always used the 880 also. If the material has a non-woven type backing I prefer 774 Strippable Clay.





kentdalimp said:


> Done it both ways, But Usually we run it through a Paste Machine and apply it to the Vinyl. Letting it book for a few minutes is going to help with the initial tack and less bubbles. I will usually only apply it to just the wall, if I am doing a repair or small room.


Thanks again! I have just one more question haha....Is “scrim backing” type 1 wallpaper the same as or considered “non woven”paper? Once again super appreciate the help! I’ve been having such a hard time finding sources on the Internet to answer these questions


----------



## kentdalimp (Aug 15, 2013)

Scrim is the typical backing on Commercial Vinyl. It is typically a woven fabric. [Link] 

Gwarel is referring to any vinyl that doesn't have a fabric backing. (Paper/Acrylic/etc.) He prefers to use a clay adhesive instead of a water based adhesive. 

If you are new to wallpaper, it's important to note if your adhesive is "Strippable" or not. Strippable means you can remove it later, Non-Strippable means it's stuck like glue if you try to remove it later. 

880 is a Strippable Adhesive. 838 is not listed as Strippable even though it does come off fairly easy. Something like Dynamite 111 [Link] is basically a permanent bond to the substrate! 

Good luck!


----------



## Black River Works (Feb 17, 2021)

kentdalimp said:


> Scrim is the typical backing on Commercial Vinyl. It is typically a woven fabric. [Link]
> 
> Gwarel is referring to any vinyl that doesn't have a fabric backing. (Paper/Acrylic/etc.) He prefers to use a clay adhesive instead of a water based adhesive.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Super appreciate the help!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

Strippable vs unstrippable is basically how a heavy vinyl will remove from unprimed sheetrock. you can still remove 838 like any other paste from a properly primed wall. 555 or VOV is straight up glue. That is a true unstrippable. I love 838 except that it likes to flake , whcih sucks when using a machine or reusing out of the same bucket for a while.


----------

